# Classical music travel destination



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I was on a tour years ago attending 10 concerts in 14 days. The tours was between 4 cities - Budapest, Prague, Vienna and Salzburg. Wonderful experiences with the concerts and touring Mozart's apartment and home both in Vienna and Salzburg. 

Does anyone have similar touring experiences? If you were to do a classical music tour, how would you plan it? Where would you go? Where would you visit? For how long?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2017)

I doubt I will ever make it to Prague, Vienna or Salzburg, but I would like to visit Spillville, Iowa, where Dvorak spent the summer of 1893 with his family. While he was there, he wrote the beautiful String Quartet No. 12 "American."

I live in southern Iowa, about a three hour drive from Spillville. I hope to visit soon.


----------



## LesCyclopes (Sep 16, 2016)

I would love to go to Leipzig for a week during the annual Bach Festival.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

pcnog11 said:


> I was on a tour years ago attending 10 concerts in 14 days. The tours was between 4 cities - Budapest, Prague, Vienna and Salzburg. Wonderful experiences with the concerts and touring Mozart's apartment and home both in Vienna and Salzburg.
> 
> Does anyone have similar touring experiences? If you were to do a classical music tour, how would you plan it? Where would you go? Where would you visit? For how long?


I did those exact same cities on a trip in August 1990. Attended an orchestral concert outside of Budapest, "The Barber of Seville" at the jewel box opera house at Schonbrunn Palace (also visited Schubert's home), a concert and "Don Giovanni at the Mozart Festival in Salzburg, and the Rolling Stones playing the first official rock concert in Prague's history.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

All I would need is Vienna...for the rest of my life!! 

Musik mit schlag!!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

On my way across the country, I drove through Spillville some 40 years ago. I can't imagine it has changed much -- quiet and picturesque, beautiful church on hill named after St. Wenceslaus, at the time Dvorak remembered by a simple plaque on the building where he stayed. I'm not an Iowan, but I can imagine summering there to get away from New York.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Mürzzuschlag Austria is where Brahms composed his 4th symphony. They have a wonderful museum for him there. It's a must for any serious fan of Brahms!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Two years ago I was in Toronto for 11 hours, because of a fly connection. What should I do? I asked my self. So I decided to visit emblematic places of my beloved Glenn Gould. The GG Foundation provides a mini tour guide for the travelers. And I went to 9 emblematic places of 11. It wasn't bad at all, finishing my tour payin' a visit to his grave. I almost lost my plane, but it was worth the risk. Unforgettable experience.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

So much wishes, so little time.
New Year Eve Concert from Berlin and New Years Day in Vienna are on top of the list.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to Seattle in three weeks to see Hilary Hahn perform Bruch 1. Not too far away but I do need a passport. Three years ago I flew to LA specifically to see Dudamel at the Walt Disney concert hall. We made it a long weekend and saw other things too, including the Space Shuttle. On a trip to Europe 12 years ago I saw three operas (La Traviata, Il Trovetore, and Aida) three nights in a row at the outdoor festival in Verona. 

Sometime in a next few years I'd like to go to Europe or New York at spring break to see a few concerts. Maybe both in different years.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> So much wishes, so little time.
> New Year Eve Concert from Berlin and New Years Day in Vienna are on top of the list.


I bet people has made that 2 cities in 2 days!


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the cities that make an effort to honour their favourite composers. While in Leipzig, Bach and the Thomaskirche was my first stop, but the Gewandhaus (not the original building) still honours the spirit of Mendelssohn. There is also a fine museum located at Mendelssohn's old house in the city. 

Prague has a nice little museum for Dvorak (with exhibits all in Czech, unfortunately). I also have been to the place just outside of Baden-Baden where Brahms had a summer place and wrote a lot of his music. 

The general area of Roncole/Busseto Italy has several sites dedicated to Verdi.

I was disappointed in the lack of this type of thing in Paris. I've seen the graves of Berlioz, Debussy, and Chopin... but where are the sites dedicated to them?

Last of all, if you're in Vienna you have to see the Haus der Musik. It's unique... and if you want to revel in the musical life of Vienna from Haydn to Berg, that's the place to do it!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

carol235 said:


> I doubt I will ever make it to Prague, Vienna or Salzburg, but I would like to visit Spillville, Iowa, where Dvorak spent the summer of 1893 with his family. While he was there, he wrote the beautiful String Quartet No. 12 "American."
> 
> I live in southern Iowa, about a three hour drive from Spillville. I hope to visit soon.


We took a great trip a few years ago to Budapest, Prague, Vienna and Salzburg. Beats Iowa


----------



## Francis Poulenc (Nov 6, 2016)

I would choose Moscow for this.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I bet people has made that 2 cities in 2 days!


Technically it's possible I think, however to see this in those time seems a bit risky.
After seeing the New Years Eve concert you have to be super fast to be in Vienna before 10.00AM next day.


----------



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

This 2017 my family will go to Denmark and my mother will accompany me to Andrea Bocelli's concert. We are so looking forward to see him perform live


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Technically it's possible I think, however to see this in those time seems a bit risky.
> After seeing the New Years Eve concert you have to be super fast to be in Vienna before 10.00AM next day.


Private jet, maybe if you are one of the super rich!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

Strange, but just a week after I posted that I doubted I would ever make it to Prague and/or Vienna, friends of ours asked if we would be interested in a river cruise with stops in both of those ports. Of course I am, but my husband isn't. Doubt I can find anyone else to go in his place.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Private jet, maybe if you are one of the super rich!


If only......but then again, one can dream.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

carol235 said:


> Strange, but just a week after I posted that I doubted I would ever make it to Prague and/or Vienna, friends of ours asked if we would be interested in a river cruise with stops in both of those ports. Of course I am, but my husband isn't. Doubt I can find anyone else to go in his place.


He doesn't like music or just not the journey at all ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

He is not a music lover and hates to fly. He will do it if the destination is one he is really interested in, but this trip would not fit that description.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Could spend the rest of my days in Salzburg. Scenery, music, and Mozart marzipan.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Donaueschingen for obvious reasons...


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

one of the most memorable days I have spent was when my son and me visited Sibelius' house 'Ainola' one summer and I will never forget it......I sometimes wonder whether I would do it again and yet that might break the spell that the memory casts.

As with a number of others on this thread I have visited the Dvorak museum in Prague and will visit it again but would like to get to Policka where the tower that Martinu was raised in is to be found. In a few weeks time am visiting Budapest and irrespective of my friends lack of interest we might just end up passing Bartok's house.

Have seen the VPO in Vienna and fully intend to do so again at some point.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Retyc said:


> Donaueschingen for obvious reasons...


Who has been the music festival?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Who has been the music festival?


Never been there, would you like to go?


----------

